# A Town With Wild Burros



## shminifancier (Sep 17, 2004)

http://www.route66azlastingimpressions.com/burros.htm


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 17, 2004)

That is so cute!!


----------



## runamuk (Sep 17, 2004)

yEP THAT IS oATMAN aRIZONA AND i WENT THERE WHEN i WAS 15 i HAVE PICTURES OF ME WITH THE "DONKS" THEY ARE SUPER FRIENDLY.....THEY HAVE CREATED A GREAT TOURIST ATTRACTION AND HAVE NEAT OLD WEST SHOOT OUTS IN THE STREETS AND EVERYTHING........IF YOU ARE EVER TRAVELING THAT WAY YOU NEED TO GO........

Twice I have been to arizona and twice we were going to go to the grand canyon still haven't been chose oatman and wild donk's the first time and the second time I chose the caverns instead


----------



## minihaven (Sep 17, 2004)

We have family in Arizona and this IS a place I want to visit when we go . Thanks for the info!!


----------

